# Tawney's baby sweater



## tawney (Jan 7, 2012)

Materials

To fit chest
43 cms (17 ins) 
46 cms (18ins)

Length to centre back neck 24cms (9½ ins) 
24 cms (9½ ins)

Sleeve seam 14 cms (5½ ins) 
14 cms (5½ ins)

Balls DK 100g 1
1

Needles size 3¼mm(No.10), 4mm (No.8) and 1 long pair of 4mm (No.8) needles for the yoke.

3 buttons

Back

Using size 4mm needles, cast on 63(71) sts, and k6 rows.

1st pattern row: (right side) k2, * y.f., sl.1., k2 tog, p.s.s.o., y.f., k5, rep from * to last 5 sts, y.f., sl.1, k2 tog, p.s.s.o., y.f., k2.

2nd and alt. rows: p.

3rd row: as 1st row

5th row: k2, * k3, y.f., sl.1, k1, p.s.s.o., k1, k2 tog, y.f., rep from * to last 5 sts. k5.

7th row: k2, * y.f., sl.1, k2 tog, p.s.s.o., y.f., k1, rep from * to last st, k1.

8th row: p.

These 8 rows form the pattern. Rep these 8 rows 4 times more. [40 (40) pattern rows in all]. Mark each end of last row with a colured thread. Work a further 8 rows in pattern.

Next row: k1, [k2 tog] 31(35)times. 32(36)sts.

Leave the sts on a spare needle

Left Front

Using size 4mm needles, cast on 42(42) sts and k6 rows.

1st pattern row: (right side) k2, * y.f., sl.1, k2 tog, p.s.s.o., y.f., k5, rep from * to end.

2nd and alt. rows: k5, p to end.

3rd row: as 1st row.

5th row: k2, * k3, y.f., sl 1, k1, p.s.s.o., k1, k2 tog, y.f., rep from * to last 8 sts, k8.

7th row: k2, * y.f., sl 1, k2 tog, p.s.s.o., y.f., k1, rep from * to last 4 sts, k4.

8th row: k5, p to end.

Rep these 8 rows 4 times more. Mark side edge of last row with a colured thread. Work the 8 rows of pattern once more.

Next row: [k2 tog] 18(18) times, k6. 24(24)sts.

Leave these sts on a spare needle.

Right Front

Using 4mm needles cast on 42(42) sts and k6 rows.

1st pattern row: (right side) k5, * y.f., sl 1, k2 tog, p.s.s.o., y.f., k5, rep from * to last 5 sts, y.f., sl 1, k2 tog, p.s.s.o., y.f., k2.

2nd and alt. rows: p to last 5 sts, k5.

3rd row: as 1st row.

5th row: k5, * k3, y.f., sl 1, k1, p.s.s.o., k1, k2 tog, y.f., rep from * to last 5 sts, k5.

7th row: k5, * y.f., sl 1, k2 tog, p.s.s.o., y.f., k1, rep from * to last st, k1.

8th row: p to last 5 sts, k5.

Rep these 8 rows 4 more times. Mark side edge of last row with a coloured thread. Work the 8 pattern rows once more.

Next row: k6, [k2 tog] 18(18) times. 24(24) sts. Leave these sts on a spare needle

Sleeves

Using size 3¼mm needles cast on 34(34) sts and k5 rows.

Next row: (inc row) k5(5), * k twice into next st, k5(5), rep from * to last 5(5) sts, k twice into st, k4. 39(39) sts.

Change to size 4mm needles.

Now work the 8 row pattern rows as given for the Back until 5 complete patterns have been worked. Mark each end of last row with a coloured thread.

Work 8 more rows in pattern.

Next row: [k2 tog], 2 (3)times, k29(25), [k2 tog] 3(4) times. 34(32) sts.

Leave these sts on a spare needle.

Yoke

Using the long 4mm needles, work across all sts, starting with left front, with wrong side facing. k24(24) sts from left front, k34(32) sts from 1st sleeve, k32(36) sts from back, k34(32) sts from second sleeve, k24(24) stsfrom right frount. 148(148) sts.

Next row: (buttonhole row) k1, k2 tog, y.f., k to end

Next row: k.

Commence shaping

1st row: k.

2nd row: k5, p to last 5 sts, k5.

3rd row: (decrease row) k12,* sl 1, k1, p.s.s.o., k2 tog, k11, rep from * to last 16 sts, sl1, k1, p.s.s.o., k2 tog, k12 (130 sts).

4th row: k5, p to last 5 sts, k5.

5th row: k.

6th row: k5, p to last 5 sts, k5.

7th row: (buttonhole and decrease row) k1, k2 tog, y.f., k8, * sl 1, k1, p.s.s.o., k2 tog, k9 rep from * to last 15 sts, sl 1, k1, p.s.s.o., k2 tog, k11 (112 sts).

8th row: k5, p to last 5 sts, k5.

9th row: k.

10th row: k5, p to last 5 sts, k5.

11th row: (dec. row) k10, * sl 1, k1, p.s.s.o., k2 tog, k7, rep from * to last 14 sts, sl 1, k1, p.s.s.o., k2 tog, k10 (94 sts).

12th row: k5, p to last 5 sts, k5.

13th row: k.

14th row: k5, p to last 5 sts, k5.

15th row: (buttonhole and dec. row) k1, k2 tog, y.f., k6, * sl 1, k1, p.s.s.o., k2 tog, k5, rep from * to last 13 sts, sl 1, k1, p.s.s.o., p2 tog, k9 (76 sts).

16th row: k5, p to last 5sts, k5.

17th row: k.

18th row: k5, p to last 5 sts, k5.

19th row: (dec. row) k10, * k2 tog, k3, rep from * to last 11 sts, k2 tog, k9 (64 sts).

Change to size 3¼mm needles.

20th row: k

21st row: k.

22nd row: k.

23rd row: (eyelet hole row) k5, * y.f., k2 tog, k2 rep from * to last 7 sts, y.f., k2 tog, k5.( I leave this row out, because I don't like neck ties on baby garments).

24th row: k.

25th row: k.

26th row: k.

Cast off.

Neck Tie

Using size 4mm needles, cast on 150 sts.

Cast off.

To make up

DO NOT PRESS

Using a back stitch, join side and sleeve seams as far as the coloured thread. Join remaining section of arm hole. Sew on buttons. Thread Neck Tie through eyelet holes.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Hello Tawney,

I was wondering can you show me the picture of the little baby jumper. I have limited knitting ability, but would love to try it but would like to know what it looks like finished.

Di


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

dribla said:


> Hello Tawney,
> 
> I was wondering can you show me the picture of the little baby jumper. I have limited knitting ability, but would love to try it but would like to know what it looks like finished.
> 
> Di


 The pattern sounds interesting. Would also like to see a picture.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

hi there,

I did not expect a reply so soon. Yes please would love to see what it looks like

Di


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I would love to see a picture.


----------



## Willygogs (May 4, 2012)

Me too. Would love to see what the finished garment looks like.


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

The sweater sound lovely, and I would love to have a go at making it. I too would like to see a photo so as I know what it is meant to look like. At least that way I will know whether or not I am doing it correctly. Love Jenny xx


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> I would love to see a picture.


There is a photo in the pictures forum....


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

no pic here


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern, Tawney--the pictures look beautiful--I have printed it and put it in my "to do" list!!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

No picture here, I don't see a photo forum anywhere.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Sorry, found pic forum, didn't realize what you meant. Will go there


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Is this the picture for the pattern. Cannot visualize from knitting instructions. Please post a picture. Thanks. 

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-71093-1.html


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

A picture would be great. Thank you for the pattern


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Sorry, still haven't found the picture in the pic forum.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

There is more than one baby sweater in the pic forum. Confusing. I am not sure which picture the pattern belongs to. Could you please RE-POST the pattern, WITH a picture. That would help us all. THANKS.


----------



## trishaann (Sep 22, 2012)

Looks like an interesting pattern. I think I will give it a try. Thanks


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

Very beautiful sweaters. You do very nice work! Is the pattern for the blue sweater or the white one? They are both beautiful!


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

Very beautiful sweaters. You do very nice work! Is the pattern for the blue sweater or the white one? They are both beautiful!


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Is the pattern posted in the other section without a picture is for these baby sweaters? If so, that makes sense. Please respond, so I understand. Thanks!


----------



## busybeesheila (Apr 21, 2012)

Thank you for taking the time to have the patterns typed.
You are kind and generous. Just want to wish you a healthy and prosperous 2013. Take care and God bless.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you so much for the pattern and both of the pictures are so precious. You do beautiful work.


----------



## busybeesheila (Apr 21, 2012)

KP knitter who want to view the pictures of the blue and the white cardigans, call up a search for Tawney and it will bring up what she has posted. You have to go back as far as 30 March 2012 and you will be able to view the two cardigans she knitted. Hope this helps.


----------



## nanamarion1 (Nov 19, 2011)

Is it the blue or the white one?


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Same question, is the pattern posted for the blue or white one?


----------



## busybeesheila (Apr 21, 2012)

They are for both. She typed both patterns, one for the blue and one for the white.


----------



## busybeesheila (Apr 21, 2012)

So sorry I got a bit confused with another post. Please excuse me. Thanks


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

Found the pics. Thanks for going to so much trouble.


----------



## busybeesheila (Apr 21, 2012)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-71093-1.html 
Click on this link and you will be able to see the pictures.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks. This helps a lot for those of us that do not know a lot!


----------



## bonniebb (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you for the link, the sweaters are Beautiful. God Bless all the wonderful people on this forum,and may you all have a safe , healthy, happy New Year.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes, HAPPY NEW YEAR! I am amazed at how wonderful people are on this forum. Helpful, generous, and so creative! People from all over the world... creating for themselves and their friends and families! Love it! <3


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh I am so sorry but have no idea how to find the picture of the pattern. can anyone help me please. 

Di


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

dribla said:


> Oh I am so sorry but have no idea how to find the picture of the pattern. can anyone help me please.
> 
> Di


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-71093-1.html


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

just want to know if the pattern given was for the white sweater or the blue one?


----------



## EllenCrafts (Apr 17, 2012)

Here's another pic of the sweater someone made. 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-146890-1.html


----------



## taffy01860 (Mar 25, 2013)

beautiful great grand baby due in july thank you marie from mass


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

Tawney my dear, the patterns are adorable thank you so very much for sharing.


----------



## patriciasullivan (Nov 21, 2012)

Would love to see picture of finished sweater, but am going to make one for our family's new arrival in August in N.Ireland. Thank you for the Pattern. Pat from Elliot Lake Ontario Canada


----------



## busybeesheila (Apr 21, 2012)

Has anyone attempted to knit it in the popcorn stitch yet? Curious. Thank you.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

thanks tawney for the pattern...


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Your baby sweater is lovely. Thank you very much for posting the pattern.


----------

